# Hoyt cam modules?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Does anyone know of a place online that I can get hoyt RKT cam modules?


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

You will have to go through a dealer unless you find a used set. The archery talk classified ads would be the best place to look for used. I imagine you won't save much as they are only $25-$30 for a new set.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Call Wide arrow and Jeremiah will take care of you or help you find a used one.


----------



## Woolsey (Jul 28, 2014)

I needed to go one size down with my hoyt modules, I went into Jakes Archery in Orem the other day and they had the modules I needed. They just traded the ones that I had on my bow for the ones I needed. I didn't have to spend any money.


----------



## rsb_924 (May 30, 2014)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Does anyone know of a place online that I can get hoyt RKT cam modules?


https://www.abbeyarchery.com.au/p/HYAMMOD122A/Hoyt+RKT+No+2+cam+module+kit.html


----------

